# Ficus microcarpa?



## Brock (Jun 29, 2007)

Is this a good species for highly saturated substrate, or does anyone use these in their vivariums?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I would not try it. You'd be asking for it if you did. :shock:


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Never tried it before but I remember seeing a very nice ficus (bonsai) viv posted here not so long ago. I am sure you'll find it if you do search on bonsai. I don't know how successful he/she is with ficus in there though.

Hey Antone, nice to seeing you around here again. Got used to the site format, I assume :wink:


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Found it. 90 Gallon Ficus Tank


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

jmoose said:


> Never tried it before but I remember seeing a very nice ficus (bonsai) viv posted here not so long ago. I am sure you'll find it if you do search on bonsai. I don't know how successful he/she is with ficus in there though.
> 
> *Hey Antone, nice to seeing you around here again. Got used to the site format, I assume * :wink:


Thanks. Not used to it yet just dealing with it thats all. :lol:


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Beware about bonsai-ing in tanks... bonsai is as much about controlling the roots of the plant as the stuff above the substrate, if not more so. The roots are what really control and miniaturize the plant... so sticking a bonsaied plant into a terrarium with plenty of substrate - or even just more than it has - can have it quickly reverting back to how nature intended it to grow (a tree!). If you leave them in the pots and hide it, you can easily remove it for trimmings of roots and branches, as well as keep it in control.

The ficus won't like a soggy substrate, but a well draining substrate that holds little moisture while in a high humidity tank they will do fine in.


----------



## skronkykong (Jan 1, 2007)

I have small ficuses in a few of my vivs and they are doing great. They put out new leaves fairly fast but are easily cut back. I've had one for about a year and it hasn't gotten much bigger and stays fairly moist. A smaller plant would probably adapt best.

I used a bigger, bonzai'd ficus in a viv I made for a friend as well. It grows faster, and needs more pruning. Its on the far right - 










I say go for it as long as you don't mind pruning from time to time.


----------

